# We rocked the dock in Huron, SD!! (Picture heavy!!)



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

OK, finally getting photo evidence of our awesome weekend in Huron, SD!! 

If you didn't see my last thread, I'll fill you in. Remi and the girls went out for their first event of the season and made quite the name for themselves! All 3 of them made it to finals. Nallah & Morgan to Amateur finals and Remi made PRO finals!! :biggrin:

Nallah won Amateur finals with a jump of 17'8" (Not her best by any means but she always takes time to warm up in the early season it seems). Morgan placed 7th in Amateur finals. She jumped better than Nallah did most of the weekend except for in finals. 

Remi.....wow. His first event ever and I wasnt even sure he would jump. Not only did he jump, he jumped big enough to be the top jumper of the weekend and won Pro finals!! VERY proud momma!! 
His top jump was 22'8"....which also beats Nallahs personal best from last year. We have a new top jumper in the house! 

Ok, pictures!!

Morgan flying high...



















My speckled boy has some hops!!









Miss Nallah









Crazy boy!










Continued


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Remz & Morg waiting in the x pen to jump!









Queen Nallah sitting on her throne!









Don't just stand there!! PET ME!!









Snuggle bugs









continued...


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

great pics  looks like they had fun!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nallah









Go Brown Go!


















My high flying boy!



























Our next event is in two weeks!! I Can't wait to see how they all do!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

AWesome pics!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That looks like so much fun for all of you!! Great job with your babies!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I love it!!!! Looks like the kiddos had a blast.....


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

This is, by far, one of my favorite dog sports ever, (only 2nd to dog sledding). I LOVE the pics. I wish my dogs would do this. Pansies.

Congratulations on the placements and great job with your new star!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww congrats to Remi! And the girls too, of course! Looks like they had an awesome time!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! Great pictures! Congrats to the team. That looks really cool.

I love Remi's little camo "warm-ups". Such a little athlete!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Wow! Great pictures! Congrats to the team. That looks really cool.
> 
> I love Remi's little camo "warm-ups". Such a little athlete!


Hehehe, he's kind of a little wimp and he got cold in between waves and was shivering so I'm glad I had a coat for him!


----------



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

AWESOME pictures! I love watching just about any dog sport. Do you travel quite a bit for this?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

molbert73 said:


> AWESOME pictures! I love watching just about any dog sport. Do you travel quite a bit for this?


We usually have enough events in Minnesota & Wisconsin that we don't need to travel too far. But this year our club didn't have any events until late June and we usually are jumping by May, so we decided to go out to SD to jump them. Winter is too long up here and my dogs all have so much fun doing this so we like to get as much jumping in as we can in the summer. We have another event next weekend, and in July we'll have 3 events. August 1 or 2 and at least 1 on September. 

Last summer we traveled to St. Louis to jump and hit another event on our way home. I'd like to do another long trip like that this year but we'll have to see what gas prices do!


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Those are some AWESOME shots! That Remi is one beautiful dog! Glad they had a great time.
I've actually thought about getting Roamin into this, but he's kinda skiddish about jumping off into the water


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

The girls and your handsome boy look great! I love the pictures, they capture the moment wonderfully! And Nallah! What a ham! She reminds me of Paris with that paw stretch, on her back, in the chair. SO so so cute.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

FANTASTIC pics! Great job! (All of you!)


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

That looks AWESOME! Congrats on the wins... you've got some talented kiddos!

Wonder if I could get the Catahoula's to do that... HA, doubt it... they would get stage fright.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing! :smile:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

How exciting for you and Remi!
You also take great action shots!
Congratulations!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are great!! You have some High Flyers there that's for sure!!
Looks like you will be staying until the very end of ALL the events this season. Cuz that's when they give out the trophies:first:
Hope you have enough room in the car to carry everyones!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome pics. Love Remi especially!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

AWESOME action shots!

I also see that we're not the only ones who like Cabella's. :becky:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> AWESOME action shots!
> 
> I also see that we're not the only ones who like Cabella's. :becky:


Oh gosh....I should be banned from that store! Too much of my paycheck goes to that store! LOL


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Northwoods10 said:


> Oh gosh....I should be banned from that store! Too much of my paycheck goes to that store! LOL


Cabella's, Lion Country Supply, Gundog Supply... nope, don't spend ANY money at THOSE places.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Oh gosh....I should be banned from that store! Too much of my paycheck goes to that store! LOL


no ban. keep shopping there. my groomer's husband is part of the management of cabela's......we need to keep him working LOL

honestly, i think i said it on face book but they look awesome and everyone looked they were having the time of their lives....


----------

